# Puppy eye color?



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans has gorgeous dark eyes. 

I am wondering how the color will change as he matures. Does the color lighten until a certain age, and if so, when?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Dakoda's eyes remained the same color pretty much. The only change I have seen is that between six months and one year she developed a green ring around her pupils.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I really like dark eyes on GSD.

I don't think my boys eye color really changed much?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> she developed a green ring around her pupils.


 Wowww, that sounds stunning! Any pics of this?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

No not yet  My phone takes crappy pics. But I am hoping to get a real camera soon so I can share


----------



## mokeanne (Apr 25, 2012)

my pup's eye changed color, but it was when he was less than 8 wks old. here are the 2 pics. he's 14 wks in the older pic.


----------

